# Discrimination in UAE



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Interesting little bit of discrimination I discovered while looking into realestate investment.

I'm in commercial aircraft sector, not an expat resident but have been coming to Dubai/UAE as industry consultant to the region since mid 1900's.

With the recent collapse of realestate prices and compulsory retirement not to far away I looked into buying some properties to help fill the larder.

Investigations into banking revealed once an expat turns 60yrs UAE banks will not provide any form of loan or line of credit whether resident with local assets, salaried employer on a work visa or otherwise. 
Thats not a problem for short term stayers or an investor like myself using foreign banking facilities but what about those considering retiring here or employers/expat company owners continuing to work in their profession/business after 60. 

At 60yrs Visa's are provided for a one year term only and cost more.

At age 65yrs you cannot continue to reside in the UAE even if a propertyy or business owner, you must leave the country.

It seems to be a case of your money's good but we don't want grey oldies in wheelies or walking frames spoiling the 'glam' image.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

I thought this thread would be about somthing else. I was suprised. And I am very suprised at your findings. When we first arrived in Dubai I asked my wife "where are the older people?", Her reply was maybe they all stay at home????? But come to find out they arent even allowed to live here! WTF..


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

merlin the learned said:


> not an expat resident but have been coming to Dubai/UAE as industry consultant to the region since mid 1900's.


You've been coming here for about 60 years and still haven't retired?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

merlin the learned said:


> Interesting little bit of discrimination I discovered while looking into realestate investment.
> 
> I'm in commercial aircraft sector, not an expat resident but have been coming to Dubai/UAE as industry consultant to the region since mid 1900's.
> 
> ...


I thought this was common knowledge? 

The visas that are issued are work related. No work = no visa so you cannot stay.

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> The visas that are issued are work related. No work = no visa so you cannot stay.
> 
> -


What happens if you're 70 and your company wants to give you a Visa?


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re discrimination*



Del said:


> What happens if you're 70 and your company wants to give you a Visa?


First I need to correct typo in my post, I've been working (consultant) to this region including UAE since the mid 1990's not 1900's and my retirement is 5 yrs away.

Elphaba - you missed the point, its not about visas as such but the conditions implemented - bias against age groups whether employed or as residents and individuals age relating to financial institutions and their conditions.

For example a leading UAE bank will not provide credit cards to 60 yr plus customers. They may even withdraw the facility from existing customers that reach 60yrs

At 70 you won't qualify for a visa period, either as resident, employer, CEO of a Dubai based corporation or any other reason for wanting to live in Dubai.

If someone can correct me 'great' but thats the info I was given by a company PO researching and a leading UAE bank gathering facts for me.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

What if you are only 33 but you feel like you are 80, do you still get a visa? just kiddddding


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

merlin the learned said:


> At 70 you won't qualify for a visa period, either as resident, employer, CEO of a Dubai based corporation or any other reason for wanting to live in Dubai.


Elphaba, could we have your learned opinion on this?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Del said:


> Elphaba, could we have your learned opinion on this?



What merlin has said is correct, but there are ways and means if you have connections. I know a chap of 72 who has a visa to remain, but he has been here 40 years.

The UAE wants expats here to work and build the country. Yes, it does seem unfair, but this isn't a democracy and the facts are freely available. Will it change? Who knows? 

-


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> What merlin has said is correct, but there are ways and means if you have connections.


Exactly!
It's not what you know, but who you know.

And what if you have your own business? They can't tell you to close it down and go home, eh?

I'd set up one and freelance/be a consultant through a company if I'm still here and want to work at 70.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you set up a business here and have a visa from that?

Just a thought!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Can you set up a business here and have a visa from that?
> 
> Just a thought!


Dunno, what if you've had a business here for decades...


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

*always*

Every country's immigration laws have age requirements.

They want younger, healthier people. 
Not surprising really, is it?

We all want newer cars, younger ****buddies, the most modern technology, etc etc.


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

I know a couple who are north fo the 70 mark but have been here for about 25 years, he recently added his wife as a partner to his business as he felt he is getting on a bit and might come a day that if anything should happen to him his wife would have to pack up and move on. 

So if its your own business I imagine you will be alright. As with anything, if you can get a consultant or agency to do the leg work for you, do it ! As they know their ways around these things a lot better.


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

^Yep - they're plenty of expats who set up and are still her over the age of 70.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear , 

It seems that you mix up two issues financing and visas. It is common that bank will provide financing to legal resident , as the law does not permit visas of over 60 years ( or 65years) banks does not extend finance to the same.

But if you prove that you will be a legal resident after the age of 65 and still can pay the finance amount then bank has no issue to grant finance. 


There are many legal ways to get the residency after 6o years of age , like opening self business, free zones visas etc etc.

Further it is not a discrimination but the law. Denmark has age limit of 40 for expat residency , canada has the age limit of 53 and so on... 
There must be some in Australia or UK.


Best Regards





merlin the learned said:


> Interesting little bit of discrimination I discovered while looking into realestate investment.
> 
> I'm in commercial aircraft sector, not an expat resident but have been coming to Dubai/UAE as industry consultant to the region since mid 1900's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Del said:


> Exactly!
> It's not what you know, but who you know.
> 
> And what if you have your own business? They can't tell you to close it down and go home, eh?
> ...


I looked into this, as I've just set up a FZ LLC as a 'lady of a certain age' and I _was_ absolutely certain there was no age limit if you were a business owner (I've just said as much in answer to another post). I shall have to look at it again. You're all worrying me now!


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Dear ,
> 
> It seems that you mix up two issues financing and visas. It is common that bank will provide financing to legal resident , as the law does not permit visas of over 60 years ( or 65years) banks does not extend finance to the same.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure I understand your comment ‘that you mix up two issues financing and visas’.

These are to separate issues I’ve raised in the same post, issues I think many probably never think about until a decision is required.

By the nature of my work I have spent my entire adult working life living ‘o’seas’ where I usually buy a property to live in then selling when change or relocation required it. Some I have hung on to for either economic gains or as a retirement option. These are in countries that place no limits on my age as a legally retired resident plus have other favourable conditions. 

Dubai on the other hand apparently will not offer the same hospitality to those that either invest in Dubai or those that spent many years as expats building the city state. Consider that none of the Emirates have since conception have had to deal with the issues that prevail with an aging population. 

As a friend of mine, now a 25 year expat resident and business owner in Dubai said when we were discussing the issues, he was uncertain if he and his wife could remain in a country they now call home at retirement in 2 years time.

You may say that this is law therefore cannot be discrimination but if a Government of any country knowingly encourages property investment from foreigners while limiting their access to the long term advantages based on age is that not discrimination. 

I have merely raised awareness of a situation and judging by respondents posts something seldom considered. Its now for resident expats and potential property investors to clarify their position. 

Regards


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear Merlin, 

Thanks for correction.

I am 100% agree with your point of view , and we all know that there are various weaknesses in the system ( this feeling is always base on our economic benefit and our culture).

But as a whole the locals are very much concerned about their identity, living as a minority in their home country and this rule may be one of the reason of their fear.

We can always argue about the steps Govt must take to make investment options more favourable for the expats but they( Govt) should really take the steps or not is debatable question? 


As a Nation they are well paid, having all facilities and source of income to satify their demands. In case of any emergency they have very root connections with other countries ( though tribal system) and there is no chance that they will not get response.

So what will be limit of of someone needs? its uinlimited or limited ? its the personal decision and I personally feel that as Nation, they are still belive "its limited'

So worries are for us till the time their needs becomes 'unlimited"






merlin the learned said:


> I’m not sure I understand your comment ‘that you mix up two issues financing and visas’.
> 
> These are to separate issues I’ve raised in the same post, issues I think many probably never think about until a decision is required.
> 
> ...


----------

